# Pros/Cons Deere 332D for landscape & snow



## ByDesign (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with the Deere 332D? Currently demoing one and I really like the way it works. The dealer is asking 41K and the machine has 237hrs on it...heat/AC, joystick controls, quick attach & 40% tires. Plenty of power, easy to drive and seems like the hydraulics are pretty smooth. Quite a thirsty machine...but I suspect thats because of the larger motor. Its also a pretty heavy machine...kinda wondering how it would do in the snow.

Thoughts?

Thanx


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a 2015 332E, only has 8 hours on it and the tank is 1/4 full. It should go for 10 hours at half throttle plowing, no need to run wide open. It is very heavy for landscaping @ 10,000 lbs.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I think you're asking for trouble landscaping with that big of a machine. It would be a hoss in snow with snow tires, but for landscaping I think it's too heavy. If you need the lifting capacity, I'd be looking at a track machine and swap tracks for snow use. Or plan to put VTS track system on the 332.

I can't believe you say the joysticks are smooth. I hate those bastards. Deere won't even let you order the 328/329 or 332/333 with anything but joysticks anymore.


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Watch the quick attach plate they where an attachments, bucket, an forks will get real loose an ive seen them even fall off of the machines!


----------



## ByDesign (Sep 2, 2011)

Why is everyone so concerned about the weight of the machine for landscaping?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

my 332d is the least favored of all our jd skidsteers. It has a slow ground speed and drinks fuel. We like our 326's and 325's the best. They still have the lift to pick up pallets of stone and the weight to plow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It'll sink like a rock if it's soft and rut like crazy.

10000 pounds on wheels for landscaping is way too heavy unless you don't give a damn at all about the properties.


----------



## ByDesign (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree on the sinking part...managed to get in a pretty soft spot today. Usually I'm not concerned with tearing up the lawn, as we are there to construct the site. 

The machine is not a fan of the cold....and I doubt it would start without being plugged in when the temps dip below 0.

I would like the ability to lift 3k and would like the machine to handle a 10' push box. I do like some of the bobcat machines, but they are really $$$ and I have not been super impressed with their service with my last machine. Cat is also major $$$ and prop out. 

I have the option to pick up a 03' case 95xt with all the bells and whistles...about 2700hrs and I think he wants 15k.

What would you pick up with a 30K budget? This Deere would be pushing my limits at 41k.

Thanks


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Bobcat s205!!!!


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Bobcat A300 or A770


----------



## ByDesign (Sep 2, 2011)

rob_cook2001;1906043 said:


> Bobcat s205!!!!


Ugh really? They cant lift ****...and they have small motors if I remember correctly.

The A machines are really sweet, but cant find one in the budget. We will be financing most of it.


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

I will run circles around any other skid of comparable size with mine I have never lacked power with the A300 an can lift 2 pallets of salt no problem 49/50lb bags per pallet do the math... As far as A770 im sure its only better an even more power!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

ByDesign;1904704 said:


> Why is everyone so concerned about the weight of the machine for landscaping?


As a landscaper your are asking this question?

We use a mini skid for the majority of our landscaping work. 99.5% of the time it does the job. Only only once we needed a full size skid for a larger job.

Customers love the mini. Minimal compaction and damage to the surrounding area. Any damage is easily fixed. Saves us time and headaches after a job doing repair work.
.....


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

A s205 with counter weights will handle 2500lbs. With snow tires it will push a 10ft box. The important part about the 205 is it will be a much better landscape machine than the large frame machines. They have a smaller engine than a s300 size machine but for there size have plenty of power. With your budget I would much rather have a low hour, well equipped 205 than a higher hour, less equipped large frame machine.. just my opinion.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The only realistic way to accomplish what you want to do without tearing the **** out of everything is going to be a small large frame machine (2000-2500LB operating capacity) with Logering VTS tracks. What are you lifting that you need that much ROC for? We run L175 NH's and 242D Cat's for all our landscaping/hardscaping and haven't had any issues with operating capacity. We put Logering tracks on both the Cats this spring and it's been one of the the best moves we've made. 

With wheels we were constantly spinning, tearing up stuff that wasn't part of the orignal goal, etc. The Logering tracks have been a lifesaver this year for as much rain as we've had. It doesn't kill the machines for winter use with the slower 2 speed like dedicated track loaders, and still gives the great benefits of tracks for summer use. Yes, it's more expensive, but I'll pay the price for the benefits it gives us.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

41k for that machine? Wow they are 60k for the 2015 332E. What year is this D model? I have an A300 with 117 hours, way better machine for plowing and landscaping than the deere


----------



## ByDesign (Sep 2, 2011)

A300 is out of budget. I have been looking for one for almost a year in my price range with the options I need and they don't exist without thousands of hours. To be honest, Bobcat has been the least willing to work with me...not sure if its just my sales rep or the company in general, but I feel like they could care less if they have my business.

Weight of the machine hasn't ever been a real issue in the past 10 years, but I suppose with the right conditions it could be a problem. We dont get the rain like the East or Midwest, so putting in big ruts or tearing this up really isnt that bad.

The reason I would like a big frame machine is for its lifting cap. Yea, a smaller machine could be maxed out and lift what I need, but I feel by straining the machine its going to lead to premature failure. Most of the heavy items we are lifting are boulders and pallets of block/pavers/sod. The boulders are typically in the 2,000-3,500 lbs range depending on the site. Meeting with my Deere rep today to talk about the 328 & 326.

The 332 is a 2013 or 2014....I cant remember.

Thanks


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

ByDesign;1908719 said:


> A300 is out of budget. I have been looking for one for almost a year in my price range with the options I need and they don't exist without thousands of hours. To be honest, Bobcat has been the least willing to work with me...not sure if its just my sales rep or the company in general, but I feel like they could care less if they have my business.
> 
> Weight of the machine hasn't ever been a real issue in the past 10 years, but I suppose with the right conditions it could be a problem. We dont get the rain like the East or Midwest, so putting in big ruts or tearing this up really isnt that bad.
> 
> ...


It's funny you say that about bobcat. Our dealer here is the same way. We looked at possibly leasing a machine from them and the sales rep couldn't have been more disinterested. I've rented stuff from them before, even paid for it over the phone only to get there and find out they rented the same unit to someone else. It's to the point now I wouldn't even buy grease from them if they were right around the corner.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If it's a D series the newest it can be is a 2012. Deere switched the 328 and 332 to "E" with final tier 4 for MY13. IMHO they're about 5K too high unless it's got every possible option.


----------



## ByDesign (Sep 2, 2011)

Going to look at a 12 or 13 328e loaded with 1500 hrs...I'll take a few pics


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

It would be a '13 at least if its an E. Be careful, the 328/329 can be a bit of an underpowere'd pig in high demand conditions.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

ByDesign;1906034 said:


> I agree on the sinking part...managed to get in a pretty soft spot today. Usually I'm not concerned with tearing up the lawn, as we are there to construct the site.
> 
> The machine is not a fan of the cold....and I doubt it would start without being plugged in when the temps dip below 0.
> 
> ...


Are cats really anymore money than deeres? I thought they were in the same price range


----------

